# What exactly is Leaky gas ?



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I've heard about it a lot on this forum but I'm not sure what it exactly is , can somebody explain it to me please ? Thanks


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

"Leaky gas" is a layman term for "Flatal incontinence".

Just as "leaky gut" is the layman term for "Intestinal permeability".


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Kane,

Well to give my two cents firstly you won't find the term "leaky gas" in any medical book. It is very much a layman's term as you said Reideran, in fact I think I saw someone say that it was on this very forum the term was first used. So I guess since it isn't a proper recognised medical term what I may think of as leaky gas may not be the same as what other people think it is.

I do agree with you Reideran that it refers to flatal incontinence but for me it is a special type of it. Unfortunately throughout most of my life I've experienced countless incidences where I'd be somewhere when suddenly somebody would turn to me with a disgusted look on their face and say to me "ugh you farted" or words to that effect. The very strange thing is though I would have had absolutely no sensation of passing gas and wouldn't be able to smell anything either. It is only by others reactions that I would know something is wrong. I suppose people must think I am an incredibly ignorant person farting in front of them but I have no idea that I'm doing it. If I have normal flatulence and feel the need to pass gas that's ok as I can keep it in if I need to. But with leaky gas it seems to just seep out of me, I can't understand why I can't even smell it but there you go.

Personally I am pretty sure my problem has something to do with the type of bacteria that's living in my gut, there's some sort of dysbiosis / s.i.b.o. thing going on. Others feel it is a physical defect that causes theirs. Unfortunately as the problem isn't really recognised by doctors we are left to ourselves to figure it out


----------

